# Coopers Stout



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (18/8/06)

Our local Super giant has three cans of Coopers Stout for $1 each. All in date.

I am not much of a Stout drinker.

I have enjoyed other Coopers brews. Any one tried this. I was thinking of brewing it as a mates & visitors beer.

Whaddayareckon.

Can it be hopped up a little? Any partial advice?

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## lucas (18/8/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Our local Super giant has three cans of Coopers Stout for $1 each. All in date.
> 
> I am not much of a Stout drinker.
> 
> ...


easiest and one of the best coopers kits available, you wont be disapointed at getting 3 for $3


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/8/06)

Yeah, I can't remember who it was so you'll have to search, but someone on here has won awards using this can as a base :beer: 

If you find the correct thread he even put up a few recipes for people to follow. 

PZ.


----------



## mike_hillyer (18/8/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Our local Super giant has three cans of Coopers Stout for $1 each. All in date.
> 
> The price was right! :blink:


----------



## pint of lager (18/8/06)

Grab them. Coopers are a well respected name for making a top kit.

I never liked stouts till I made my own. 

Use a good quality kit such as Coopers. Steep some crushed chocolate grain, say 200gms. Use some malt extract in the kilo of additive (say 500gms dark malt extract and 500 gms dextrose, or whatever gets you close. ) Boil the resulting soltution from your steep of 200 gms chocolate malt, add some hops for 20 mins boil and 5 mins boil. You will be amazed at how much flavour there is in a dark beer, leaves those light coloured ales for dead.


----------



## big d (18/8/06)

And to add a bit extra to pint of lagers post what an excellant buy which will enable you to experiment with the base being only a dollar outlay.
Buy Buy Buy and get into some stout experimentation and follow lagers advice. You cant go wrong.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## poppa joe (18/8/06)

Many years ago...
Mixed a Stout N Lager or Draught ..can't remember which...
Turned out great....
PJ


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/8/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Our local Super giant has three cans of Coopers Stout for $1 each. All in date.



I'll go off the cuff here. Scoop out about half of one can, boil it up in 2-3 litres of water. Toss in about 20-30 IBUs of bittering hops, boil and maintain the volume for about 45 mins. Toss it all into a fermenter, add a half decent yeast of your choice, perhaps some recultured Coopers Sparkling Ale and enjoy (eventually) a $3 Imperial(ish) stout that should come out at around 1.080 or so at 23 litres.  

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (19/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'll go off the cuff here. Scoop out about half of one can, boil it up in 2-3 litres of water. Toss in about 20-30 IBUs of bittering hops, boil and maintain the volume for about 45 mins. Toss it all into a fermenter, add a half decent yeast of your choice, perhaps some recultured Coopers Sparkling Ale and enjoy (eventually) a $3 Imperial(ish) stout that should come out at around 1.080 or so at 23 litres.
> 
> Warren -



I like your thinking Warren. 
The hops I'd probably just do a quick boil - 3 cans will give quite a high IBU for a stout. Recultered Coopers yeast, or safale S-04 would be a big improvement too (extra $4 though  ).


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (19/8/06)

My wife mentioned when I got home (after dinner) that she saw the three cans on the bargains shelf. When i had a moment I Went up to grab them and found they have changed their closing time. Will be up there first thing and hoping that they have sat anonimously on the shelf.

Now I will be Pi55ed if they are gone.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Warren. Not Sure I followed your method fully. When you say "Toss it all into a fermenter", are you saying that in the end, you are brewing all 3 cans together (Plus hops). Would I be correct in thinking the Imperil(ish) Stout is a pretty full on Brew? 

Ill let you know what I do with it...........if its still there. One things for sure, it will only take one home brewer to notice it and it will be gone.

ATOMT


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/8/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Would I be correct in thinking the Imperil(ish) Stout is a pretty full on Brew?



13F. Russian Imperial Stout
Aroma: Rich and complex, with variable amounts of roasted grains, maltiness, fruity esters, hops, and alcohol. The roasted malt character can take on coffee, dark chocolate, or slightly burnt tones and can be light to moderately strong. The malt aroma can be subtle to rich and barleywine-like, depending on the gravity and grain bill. May optionally show a slight specialty malt character (e.g., caramel), but this should only add complexity and not dominate. Fruity esters may be low to moderately strong, and may take on a complex, dark fruit (e.g., plums, prunes, raisins) character. Hop aroma can be very low to quite aggressive, and may contain any hop variety. An alcohol character may be present, but shouldnt be sharp, hot or solventy. Aged versions may have a slight vinous or port-like quality, but shouldnt be sour. No diacetyl. The balance can vary with any of the aroma elements taking center stage. Not all possible aromas described need be present; many interpretations are possible. Aging affects the intensity, balance and smoothness of aromatics.
Appearance: Color may range from very dark reddish-brown to jet black. Opaque. Deep tan to dark brown head. Generally has a well-formed head, although head retention may be low to moderate. High alcohol and viscosity may be visible in legs when beer is swirled in a glass.
Flavor: Rich, deep, complex and frequently quite intense, with variable amounts of roasted malt/grains, maltiness, fruity esters, hop bitterness and flavor, and alcohol. Medium to aggressively high bitterness. Medium-low to high hop flavor (any variety). Moderate to aggressively high roasted malt/grain flavors can suggest bittersweet or unsweetened chocolate, cocoa, and/or strong coffee. A slightly burnt grain, burnt currant or tarry character may be evident. Fruity esters may be low to intense, and can take on a dark fruit character (raisins, plums, or prunes). Malt backbone can be balanced and supportive to rich and barleywine-like, and may optionally show some supporting caramel, bready or toasty flavors. Alcohol strength should be evident, but not hot, sharp, or solventy. No diacetyl. The palate and finish can vary from relatively dry to moderately sweet, usually with some lingering roastiness, hop bitterness and warming character. The balance and intensity of flavors can be affected by aging, with some flavors becoming more subdued over time and some aged, vinous or port-like qualities developing.
Mouthfeel: Full to very full-bodied and chewy, with a velvety, luscious texture (although the body may decline with long conditioning). Gentle smooth warmth from alcohol should be present and noticeable. Should not be syrupy and under-attenuated. Carbonation may be low to moderate, depending on age and conditioning.
Overall Impression: An intensely flavored, big, dark ale. Roasty, fruity, and bittersweet, with a noticeable alcohol presence. Dark fruit flavors meld with roasty, burnt, or almost tar-like sensations. Like a black barleywine with every dimension of flavor coming into play.
History: Brewed to high gravity and hopping level in England for export to the Baltic States and Russia. Said to be popular with the Russian Imperial Court. Today is even more popular with American craft brewers, who have extended the style with unique American characteristics.
Comments: Variations exist, with English and American interpretations (predictably, the American versions have more bitterness, roasted character, and finishing hops, while the English varieties reflect a more complex specialty malt character and a more forward ester profile). The wide range of allowable characteristics allow for maximum brewer creativity.
Ingredients: Well-modified pale malt, with generous quantities of roasted malts and/or grain. May have a complex grain bill using virtually any variety of malt. Any type of hops may be used. Alkaline water balances the abundance of acidic roasted grain in the grist. American or English ale yeast.
Vital Statistics:	OG:	1.075 1.095+
IBUs:	50 90+	FG:	1.018 1.030+
SRM:	30 40+	ABV:	8 12+%
Commercial Examples: Samuel Smith Imperial Stout, Courage Imperial Stout, Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout, Rogue Imperial Stout, North Coast Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, Victory Storm King, Bells Expedition Stout, Dogfish Head World Wide Stout, Thirsty Dog Siberian Night, Stone Imperial Stout, Avery The Czar, Founders Imperial Stout, Newport Beach John Wayne Imperial Stout, Great Lakes Blackout Stout

Warren -


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (19/8/06)

God Thats funny.

I got my three cans of CS (Exp 10/07) but hows this....

 This is girls and money for you.

My wife: * Hey if your interested there are thre Cans of CS on the bargains rack up at %#@^#2ways......$1 each.*

Not that it matters but when I get there they are $1.98.

She 's bumped the price of my beers from about 3c each tonearly 5c each.  


ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (19/8/06)

Typical wymmin. My female friend buys clothes at $29.95 and is convinced it's still $20.

Sounds like a cheap, tasty brew coming up, three-can stout  Pop in some brown sugar and make it $5 a carton rocket fuel for next winter!

Hope you have a big fermenter or you'll be cleaning stout krausen off the ceiling


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (19/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be correct in thinking the Imperil(ish) Stout is a pretty full on Brew?
> ...




Holy Dooley Warren.

Did you just real that off?! :blink: 

I dont think Pistol Patch could have beaten that one.  

ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (19/8/06)

lol... try BJCP, has descriptions of all the official beer styles. Very handy for working out ingredients for different styles.


----------



## mike_hillyer (19/8/06)

During my brewing apprentiseship I did this kit with a kg of dark sugar and it was far better than the average fare at your local.

I must say I have bookmarked a few recipes off this thread, cheers for sharing


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/8/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Holy Dooley Warren.
> 
> Did you just real that off?! :blink:
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: Cut and paste from the BJCP website. 

Warren -


----------



## big d (19/8/06)

Theres only one long original poster on this site hey patch


----------



## poppa joe (19/8/06)

BIG D>>
I am not sure but i heard a rumour PP is related to Leon Tolstoy...
The author of "WAR AND PEACE"..  
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> ...snip...
> Commercial Examples: Samuel Smith Imperial Stout, Courage Imperial Stout, Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout, Rogue Imperial Stout, North Coast Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, Victory Storm King, Bells Expedition Stout, Dogfish Head World Wide Stout, Thirsty Dog Siberian Night, Stone Imperial Stout, Avery The Czar, Founders Imperial Stout, Newport Beach John Wayne Imperial Stout, Great Lakes Blackout Stout
> 
> Warren -



Australian Commercial Example - Wig and Pen RIS...

And hear, hear, re the long winded posts - doesn't PP drive you mad with his irregular beergeek mode posts!! 

Cheers,
TL the brief :blink: h34r:


----------



## PostModern (22/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Australian Commercial Example - Wig and Pen RIS...



Wig and Pen sold the last of that batch some weeks ago. The barmaid told me on Saturday


----------



## chimera (22/8/06)

Mighty good price, throw a couple of them together you'd have bragging rights for possibly the cheapest batch ive heard of. Could be a good drop too if you like dark ales.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/8/06)

Although I am a little feared to do so (I am not a natural stout Drinker. The only time I have enjoyed that style was drinking Guinness in Dublin....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm), I am slowly being convinced to go with the Imperial(ish) stype brew. 

I will lose the ability to experiment but it sounds superior. My current thoughts are;

3 Cans of CS
Choc Grain (200g Steeped)
Rabbit liquorice (Few sticks in the fermenter)
Lactose (?g)
Maybe a wee dunking of Hallertau 25 for 20.

It was even suggested to toss a couple of shots of esspresso into the fermenter

What thinkye.

ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (23/8/06)

How big will the brew be? Remember that the Coopers stout cans are already hopped (not sure how bitter they are though, probably around 20IBU per can for a 23L batch?).

I've heard people say lactose is crap, but honestly I wouldn't have a clue, heh.

3 cans + 200g choc + 500g lactose = OG1.073 for a 23L batch = 1.084 for 20L = 1.112 for 15L >:E

The next question is of your equipment... how big is your fermenter?

I'm guessing 20L of 1.084 wort being fermented at 18C will paint your ceiling with a creamy tan krausen (assuming a 30L fermenter). What I was thinking of doing for my next big ale was to add only 1 of the cans at the start, then as the fermentation is stopping add the other cans and fresh yeast.

I reckon put some crystal in there as well for some fat head retention.

I think I need to put a big, meaty stout down soon and leave it until next winter :super:


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (24/8/06)

Adamt said:


> How big will the brew be? Remember that the Coopers stout cans are already hopped (not sure how bitter they are though, probably around 20IBU per can for a 23L batch?).
> 
> I've heard people say lactose is crap, but honestly I wouldn't have a clue, heh.
> 
> ...




I had planned on 23 L.

Also using EC-1118 yeast. ( 2 X Packs (12g?))

500g of Lactose? Having never used lactose i dont know if that is a good amount or not.

Also, since the temps in melbourne are probably 9 - 15oC at the moment, should I still expect a painted roof?

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (24/8/06)

Sorry to bump this but I am about to bre this up tonight.

The main thing I was wondering is; If I pitch the yeast tonight (EC-118 yeats or Champagne yeast. Outside Temp and in my shed down to 10oC and tommorrow is expected to be 15oC) will the Krausen spray the roof if I fill to 23L in a 30 L Fermenter?


Having read some other Stout threads I am moving away from the idea of adding Lactose too.

Cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (25/8/06)

Not a good idea to start out with a champagne yeast, you'll get no beer characteristics from the yeast.

Start with the actual beer yeast, and if the brew stops half way as the yeast is dead from the alcohol, rack it to a secondary with teh champagne yeast; that way you'll get beer characteristics from the beer yeast and the strength with the champers yeast.

I wouldn't expect a painted roof, will be almost pointless pitching at 10C and will be slow going at 15C; get a heating pad or brew belt.

Maybe set up a blow off tube if you can, otherwise just sit the fermenter in a bathtub/sink, you might get some krausen bubbling out the airlock which isnt too much of a problem.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (25/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Not a good idea to start out with a champagne yeast, you'll get no beer characteristics from the yeast.
> 
> Start with the actual beer yeast, and if the brew stops half way as the yeast is dead from the alcohol, rack it to a secondary with teh champagne yeast; that way you'll get beer characteristics from the beer yeast and the strength with the champers yeast.
> 
> ...


 Cheers Adamt. 
Ill do that. Ive got three Coopers Yeasts and a couple of Saflager 34/70 yeasts.

I will probably pitch at about 20oC, but by morning that will have dropped somewhat.

I have a cabinet with a light (warm) in it but might just let it all settle down before I put it in.

Geez its very black!!!
h34r: 

ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (25/8/06)

Ooh yeah! Something I loved in the dark ale I made last year... prime with brown sugar! Use about 20% more in weight than you would for dextrose. Yum yum!


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (25/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Ooh yeah! Something I loved in the dark ale I made last year... prime with brown sugar! Use about 20% more in weight than you would for dextrose. Yum yum!




Mmmmmmmmm...........Can ya smell it?






 

ATOMT


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/9/06)

:angry:  

Well This brew has been down for 11 Days. 

Initially used a couple of sachets of yeast (Coopers and S-33 from HBS)
SG Plumetted from 1080 to 1040 in about 5 days.

I tossed in another sachet of coopers yeast after a day at 1040. No Movement. (All at around 16 - 18oC)

Day 6 On the assumtion that the Alc was at about 6%, put in a sachet of EC-118. No Movement.

Day 8, Rehydrated a sachet of EC-118 at about 30 - 35 oC in a cup of boiled and cooled wort. Added a teaspoon of DAP. Warmed to 20 - 22oC for about 6 - 8 hours.

3 Days later and No Movement!

I Give in................................


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> 3 Days later and No Movement!



May I suggest some Metamucil then?  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/06)

BTW ATOMT If EC118 doesn't get it going nothing will. I'd just leave it for another week and see what happens.

Warren -


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/9/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Days later and No Movement!
> ...


 At 1040, I will need metamucil after drinking this Imperilish Stout.  

ATOMT


----------



## lucas (5/9/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> :angry:
> 
> Well This brew has been down for 11 Days.
> 
> ...


what did you end up brewing? if it was 3 cans o' stout, 500g of lactose and the 200g of choc malt you mentioned earlier I'd say 1040 is probably your terminal gravity, with that much malt and unfermentables you cant expect it to go much lower


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/9/06)

lucas said:


> what did you end up brewing? if it was 3 cans o' stout, 500g of lactose and the 200g of choc malt you mentioned earlier I'd say 1040 is probably your terminal gravity, with that much malt and unfermentables you cant expect it to go much lower




I think you are right Lucas. Its just that the advice I had was that it would go a bit lower. I guess I was expecting 1020 or the likes.

ATOMT


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/06)

ATOMT, How'd that 3 Can kit end up?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (11/10/06)

petesbrew said:


> ATOMT, How'd that 3 Can kit end up?




Due for a tasting this weekend.
I never did get it below 1040, but it smelled mighty fine in the end.

Its been in the bottle for a few weeks now or possibly even a month. I will have to check. 

I'll let you know the outcome.

ATOMT


----------



## Adamt (11/10/06)

Holy crud, FG of 1.040? That's gonna be a meal in a bottle. Chewy stout!


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (11/10/06)

Adamt said:


> Holy crud, FG of 1.040? That's gonna be a meal in a bottle. Chewy stout!




Yeah Adamt. 

Your Avatar is probably what i will look like whilst drinking it and also the next day   

ATOMT


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (11/10/06)

Despite my self imposed midweek beer ban, I just couldnt wait for the weekend and as we had a BBQ and Chiminea going tonight I thought I give the 3 Can stout a go. 








Mmmmmmmmm. 

It was christened Cofliq Imperial Stout (As I added some Coffee and Liqorice to it). Keeping in mind that I was really nervous that I would not like this. Its pretty bloody drinkable. I was also a bit worried that the Liqorice would be a bit overpowering and was pleasantly surprised that it was just a mild enhancement of the main taste. I was also surprised that although I added only about 50g of coffee (Hardley enough for a couple of strong cups), the flavour was very strong. 

It was only bottled on the 20th Sept so there is still a lot of improvement I would expect.

Very Thick, good bitterness but not overpowering and all in all a great feed! Normally I am not a Stout drinker so I will be interested to see what a Stout fan thinks of it.

cheers

ATOMT :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (12/10/06)

That looks deadset fantastic!

I've got a 3 canner in the planning stages at the moment. 2 cans of dark ale, and one of stout. Just thinking about steeping some grain and what hops to use.

Enjoy the wait as that Cofliq matures!
Pete


----------



## JCG (13/10/06)

ATOMT,

Looks bloody good, what sort of Coffee did you add was it ground bean or instant?

JCG


----------



## francismcphail (2/11/06)

If it was ground bean was it just the grind, or was it the extract after running through a coffee machine / plunger?

Francis.



JCG said:


> ATOMT,
> 
> Looks bloody good, what sort of Coffee did you add was it ground bean or instant?
> 
> JCG


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (2/11/06)

Francis McPhail said:


> If it was ground bean was it just the grind, or was it the extract after running through a coffee machine / plunger?
> 
> Francis.
> 
> ...




Sorry about the late reply JCG. I only noticed this today.

It was ground coffe straight from the freezer. Wt decided on what was left in the pack.

I had expected the liqorice and coffee to be too much but in the end it was not overpowering. Very nice.

ATOMT


----------

